# When it's too hot to cook



## debodun (May 21, 2022)

I'm tired of eating bagged salad mixes, apples, deli meat sandwiches and yogurt. I'm not turning the oven on when it's 95F. I'm running out of ideas.


----------



## horseless carriage (May 21, 2022)

My wife and I are not vegetarian but we do eat at least two meals a week without meat. One of those meals is a firm favourite, just click on the link and you will see the recipe. In place of beef we use mushrooms, hence the title: "Mushroom Stroganoff." It's a hot meal, spicy too, but so delicious and filling despite the lack of meat.


----------



## Jules (May 21, 2022)

@debodun  Do you have a microwave.  I use it to warm up casseroles that I pre-made or purchased.


----------



## debodun (May 21, 2022)

Yes, but I don't have any pre-made meals in the freezer.


----------



## terry123 (May 21, 2022)

I just did a Walmart order.  Ordered me some Ball Park hot dogs.  Have not had a hot dog in ages.  I do it in the microwave with cheese and makes a quick lunch or supper.  I get on food kicks.  For a few days I will want the hot dogs and then it will be hamburgers.  Then I will do Lean Cuisines for a few days.  Its nice to live by yourself and eat what you want and when you want to.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 21, 2022)

A meatloaf and a macaroni or potato salad will make several cold meals.


----------



## Don M. (May 21, 2022)

debodun said:


> I'm tired of eating bagged salad mixes, apples, deli meat sandwiches and yogurt. I'm not turning the oven on when it's 95F. I'm running out of ideas.


Hang in there over this weekend.  If the weather patterns hold true, you will probably see the cold front that hit here today, by Monday.  We won't see daytime highs above 70 this coming week....and that should be in your area soon.   You might want to go to the grocery store and buy a couple of TV dinners, or frozen meals that can be cooked in the microwave, in minutes, and keep them for the hot days.


----------



## helenbacque (May 21, 2022)

I like cottage cheese with fruit and saltines.  And sometimes add a dollop of yogurt or a sprinkle of grated Parmesan.


----------



## Jace (May 21, 2022)

helenbacque said:


> I like cottage cheese with fruit and saltines.


Yes, I do, too ....and pasta salad add chopped carrots, beans mix with different flavor of dressings (Ranch, Guacamole/ranch)
Even cold spaghetti w/above.
Delicious!


----------



## Geezer Garage (May 21, 2022)

Buy a supermarket cooked chicken (warm or cold), maybe some broccoli, and a glass on white wine. Get sick of the chicken, have two glasses of white wine.


----------



## Blessed (May 21, 2022)

I would go to pasta as well. You can add all kinds of veggies.  Add tuna, poached chicken or shrimp.  Use your favorite salad dressings or make you own.


----------



## Lawrence (May 21, 2022)

Sometimes my wife uses our outdoor propane grill to cook in the heat of summer.


----------



## GoneFishin (May 21, 2022)

When its too hot to cook I order takeout. If I don't do that, cucumber sandwich or a salad, anything that doesn't need heating up even in the microwave.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 21, 2022)

*I have a convection/microwave combo. Not much bigger than just a microwave. I use that for everything. The last time I used the big oven to cook was 3 years ago, in the old house, to make Thanksgiving dinner.   First thing I did when it was confirmed I was moving, I bought me a new one.  Never even opened the box until I moved it here.  My old one was still in OK order, so a friend asked if he could have it.
I laugh because I "paid" several of the friends who helped me pack up and downsize the house with stuff.  "OK, thanks for helping. don't leave empty handed."
Plus. using the oven does not heat up the house at all.  And convetion oven cooks quicker*


----------



## helenbacque (May 21, 2022)

I keep things in my freezer that can be done in the air fryer.  Many can be done w/o thawing.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 21, 2022)

Barbecue?


----------



## RadishRose (May 21, 2022)

Tuna salad


----------



## Murrmurr (May 21, 2022)

Crock-pot!


----------



## Murrmurr (May 21, 2022)

debodun said:


> Yes, but I don't have any pre-made meals in the freezer.


There are dozens of microwave meal recipes online. You can cook in a microwave. They're not just for heating stuff up.


----------



## RadishRose (May 21, 2022)

Do a YouTube search for Freezer Meals. It's glutted with recipes to freeze! When it's cool, make some for the future.

This is just one of many.....


----------



## Murrmurr (May 21, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Do a YouTube search for Freezer Meals. It's glutted with recipes to freeze! *When it's cool, make some for the future*.


Yes, or do it early in the morning. And open some windows. Get a cross-breeze if you can.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 21, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Crock-pot!


The crockpot and other small appliances are a great idea.

Don’t limit yourself to the kitchen.

When it’s hot set up  makeshift dorm room style kitchen in the garage or basement.


----------



## Chet (May 21, 2022)

Too hot here today to run the oven to bake fish and potatoes. Instead I fried the fish and the potatoes are potato salad from Aldi. Boiled some carrots too. Had Ice cream for desert.


----------



## oldpop (May 21, 2022)

I really enjoy cold spaghetti.  When it is hot I sometimes make up a big batch of spaghetti let it cool in the fridge overnight. Then I bag it up into one quart zipper lock freezer bags, squeeze the air out and seal the bags. I stack them in the freezer. Periodically I pull one out and put it in the fridge to thaw out and eat it whenever. I do the same thing with chili and sauerkraut  and pork. Some foods seem to taste as good or better after setting in the fridge for a day .


----------



## Remy (May 21, 2022)

Deb, you need to go shopping! I hear you though, I don't use my oven in the summer at all and won't for the rest of this season. We won't have anymore cool days for a long long time.

I don't even want to use the stove top sometimes if it's really hot.

I have no food ideas, just go to the store and get something you can microwave. Do you like something like nachos?


----------



## debodun (May 22, 2022)

I was think nachos, at least for one meal. Shopping is so depressing these days either unavailable or has doubled in price in the last few months. I usually end up getting some deli meat, bags of microwave rices and several dairy items. That gets tired real quick, though.


----------



## Lara (May 22, 2022)

For breakfast have an Icy Cold Berry Smoothie or Iced Coffee someplace air-conditioned.

For lunch have ice cream for your main meal. Then for dessert have another bowl of ice cream Well, don't laugh...a few times my mother served hot fudge sundaes for the family dinner and seconds for dessert. I remember my dad would pile us in the station wagon, and drive to Pikes Peak in Colorado where they knew him by name since he always ordered a 5 dip ice cream cone...and my parents were slim, go figure. No wonder I turned out to be a rather eccentric sort.

Seriously, if you're concerned about inflation...for dinner have a cold Vichyssoise soup (pureed leeks, onions, cream( or I use Oat-ly which is very creamy and healthier), potato, and chicken stock), a crisp cold Salad, and Ice Tea. Or opt for Ice water and frozen grapes or a frozen banana. Get creative...and have fan nearby.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 22, 2022)

Jace said:


> Yes, I do, too ....and pasta salad add chopped carrots, beans mix with different flavor of dressings (Ranch, Guacamole/ranch)
> Even cold spaghetti w/above.
> Delicious!


That's what I have started preparing ~ pasta salads that you make yourself.  You can add a variety of veggies/ingredients to the pasta.  I use the Olive Garden Dressing (it is delish and creamy).  There are plenty of recipes in www.pinterest.com for pasta salads; nothing difficult in preparing them.  Turning on the burner on just long enough to boil the pasta will not overheat your house. 

Do you not have central air and/or other type of cooling?


----------



## PamfromTx (May 22, 2022)

*Italian Pasta Salad

https://togetherasfamily.com/easy-italian-pasta-salad/

*


----------



## debodun (May 22, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Do you not have central air and/or other type of cooling?


No - just ceiling fans.


----------



## helenbacque (May 22, 2022)

For pasta salads .... drain and return immediately to pot.  Stir in a dollop of your favorite creamy salad dressing (mine at the moment is Ranch) or your own pre-mixed mayo and seasonings.  Stir in and refrigerate.  When cool, proceed as normal with usual addins.  Much more flavorful.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 22, 2022)

Summer Tortellini Salad​
https://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/summer-tortellini-salad/


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 22, 2022)

Try switching your meals around during hot weather.

Have a large breakfast or lunch and a bowl of cereal or a couple of slices of toast topped with a slice of cheese or peanut butter for dinner.

I agree with @Lara, when it gets really hot pile into the car and head for the nearest dashboard diner for a burger and a shake or a banana split!


----------



## Knight (May 22, 2022)

We have whole house a/c so heat isn't a problem. But not liking fast food/junk food, options to cook comes down to a variety of ways. 
1.Breville smart oven/air fryer
2.micro wave
3.slow cooker
4.smoker for cooking on the patio mostly slow 12 hours for roasts 
5.Wood burning open pit with grill & free standing BBQ for rotisserie <--- when not in use for cooking burning a few logs & sitting together on a cold night watching the stars works.
6.rotisserie built into outdoor 4 burner 60,000 btu bbq grill
wok cooking outdoors 
7.regular oven
8.rice cooker that can double as a steamer
9.Cuisine electric skillet
10.Hamilton beach 22 qt. roaster oven.  

Don't have a house full of junk, just very useful options for making great meals. 

​


----------



## Jace (May 22, 2022)

For brunch today, instead of Avacodo toast..I put chopped spinach(heated in microwave) on toast topped with cheese.
My idea...quite good!


----------



## Alligatorob (May 22, 2022)

debodun said:


> When it's too hot to cook


Ice cream


----------



## Jace (May 22, 2022)

All summer, Old-fashioned Jello, many flavors, with whipped cream topping.

Yes, you have to cook the jello, but I make it at night, after it's "cooled down" 
a bit..for the next day.


----------



## win231 (May 22, 2022)

Don't cook tonight.
Call Chicken Delight.


----------



## win231 (May 22, 2022)

Since I have advanced culinary skills, I can make a gourmet meal in 10 minutes.
Just yesterday, I opened a can of beans & heated them up.


----------



## Flarbalard (May 22, 2022)

win231 said:


> Don't cook tonight.
> Call Chicken Delight.


Do those still exist?


----------



## PamfromTx (May 22, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> Buy a supermarket cooked chicken (warm or cold), maybe some broccoli, and a glass on white wine. Get sick of the chicken, have two glasses of white wine.


LOL, you made me laugh @Geezer Garage !   I am suggesting to Deb that if she gets tired of the chicken and broccoli....  to drink 'chilled' wine instead.


----------



## StarSong (May 24, 2022)

Lots of great suggestions here.  I only use my wall ovens for baking or making pizzas.  Everything else I cook or warm up with the stovetop, microwave, the countertop convection/toaster oven, rice cooker, crock pot, or some combination thereof.

Now that I'm older my energy level is highest from morning through about 4 pm, so that's when I plan errands, cleaning, baking, food prep and other tasks.  After 4 I hit the couch with a book or tablet and am done for the day.        

When I need to do a lot of baking in warmer weather, I check the long range weather forecast and plan accordingly.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 24, 2022)

helenbacque said:


> I like cottage cheese with fruit and saltines.  And sometimes add a dollop of yogurt or a sprinkle of grated Parmesan.


for a second I thought you said cottage cheese with fruit and sardines.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 24, 2022)

Jace said:


> For brunch today, instead of Avacodo toast..I put chopped spinach(heated in microwave) on toast topped with cheese.
> My idea...quite good!



Do it with feta cheese on pita and you've got a little Greek thing going there...

maybe add some olives...


----------



## JonSR77 (May 24, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> My wife and I are not vegetarian but we do eat at least two meals a week without meat. One of those meals is a firm favourite, just click on the link and you will see the recipe. In place of beef we use mushrooms, hence the title: "Mushroom Stroganoff." It's a hot meal, spicy too, but so delicious and filling despite the lack of meat.




A couple of resources for vegetarian / vegan recipes

www.vegan.com

https://ivu.org/vegan-recipes-around-the-world/vegan-food-academy.html

you can also take your favorite celebrity chef and Google their veggie recipes...


----------



## helenbacque (May 24, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> for a second I thought you said cottage cheese with fruit and sardines.


I'll pass but you go ahead.


----------



## Liberty (May 24, 2022)

debodun said:


> I'm tired of eating bagged salad mixes, apples, deli meat sandwiches and yogurt. I'm not turning the oven on when it's 95F. I'm running out of ideas.


Can't say enough good about the countertop ovens.  I've got an inexpensive Hamilton Beach that has been a real workhorse over the summers and a lot of winters, too.  They use much less energy and don't heat up the kitchen like regular ovens. 

I've got two other ovens, but honestly, the little countertop oven is where everything from toasting bread, to baking casseroles gets done. Perfect for 
one or two people in the household.


----------



## debodun (May 24, 2022)

My cousin likes his air fryer. Then I've hear they are more trouble than they are helpful. Who ya gonna believe?


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 24, 2022)

Here in Scotland, if it's too hot to cook, the house is probably on fire     I suppose it's one advantage of living in a temperate climate - rarely to hot or too cold.  In summer we have more salads, possibly with a quiche,  terrine or scotch egg.


----------



## Jackie23 (May 24, 2022)

I buy a lot of takeout.....deli. chicken, fish and barbecue, all will make several meals, a deli chicken is good for soup, chicken salad, tacos....make one cut up the rest and freeze.


----------



## Remy (May 24, 2022)

Pasta salad is a good idea. I only have spaghetti. I'll get something else next time I go shopping.


----------



## Remy (May 24, 2022)

debodun said:


> I was think nachos, at least for one meal. Shopping is so depressing these days either unavailable or has doubled in price in the last few months. I usually end up getting some deli meat, bags of microwave rices and several dairy items. That gets tired real quick, though.


I went to WINCO Foods today and spent over 70 dollars. I did get 31 cans of Fancy Feast and a case of Bubly soda but not one other food that wasn't plain basic.


----------



## Chris21E (May 24, 2022)

*Eating heavy meals will make one feel hotter...
sandwiches ideas *

https://www.bonappetit.com/recipes/slideshow/picnic-sandwiches-slideshow/amp


----------



## PamfromTx (May 24, 2022)

Remy said:


> Pasta salad is a good idea. I only have spaghetti. I'll get something else next time I go shopping.


You can add so many different varieties of veggies to pasta and then some yummy salad dressing.  I made a pasta dish this past week that was very simple and yet so good.  Cool too since it was refrigerated.  I use grape tomatoes, black olives, pasta and of course the salad dressing most of the time.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 24, 2022)

@Remy & @debodun, you two can come over any time and I'll treat you to a nice, cool pasta salad.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 24, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Ice cream


And ice cubes instead of water.  lol   OK, I'm off to bed.  It's pass my bedtime ~ have had calls from relatives that live out of state and other texts.


----------



## Remy (May 25, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> You can add so many different varieties of veggies to pasta and then some yummy salad dressing.  I made a pasta dish this past week that was very simple and yet so good.  Cool too since it was refrigerated.  I use grape tomatoes, black olives, pasta and of course the salad dressing most of the time.


I'll be making some soon. I don't know why I didn't think of this while I was shopping. I got potatoes yesterday. But I need spirals or shell pasta. I'm going to make some this weekend when I'm off.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 25, 2022)

Remy said:


> I'll be making some soon. I don't know why I didn't think of this while I was shopping. I got potatoes yesterday. But I need spirals or shell pasta. I'm going to make some this weekend when I'm off.


I use whatever pasta I have on hand.


----------



## Remy (May 25, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> I use whatever pasta I have on hand.


I'm already making a list and looked at some ideas on Pinterest. 

Hidden Valley Ranch now makes this dressing and it's good.


----------



## Bella (May 26, 2022)

@debodun  - Here's a nice easy recipe. 





*Confetti Couscous Salad

Ingredients:*

1 cup chicken broth
1 cup uncooked couscous
1/2 cup celery, chopped
1/2 cup carrot, shredded
1/4 cup green onions, finely sliced
1/2 cup dried cranberries
1/4 cup sliced almonds, toasted
*Dressing:*

3 tablespoons red wine vinegar
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
*Directions:*

In a small saucepan, bring chicken broth to a boil. Stir in couscous; cover and remove from the heat. Let sand for 5 minutes. Fluff with a fork; cool.

In a serving bowl, combine the couscous, celery, carrot, onions, and cranberries.

In a small bowl whisk together the dressing ingredients. Pour over salad; toss to coat. Add almonds just before serving.  

This salad can be served chilled or at room temperature.

Bella


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 26, 2022)

Remy said:


> Pasta salad is a good idea. I only have spaghetti. I'll get something else next time I go shopping.


Spaghetti is perfect for these cold sesame noodles.






http://www.dragonladykitchen.com/2010/04/sesame-noodles.html


----------



## katlupe (May 26, 2022)

I keep a variety of cold salads, such as tuna, salmon, chicken and egg or deviled eggs in the refrigerator for cold meals. Add some pickles or olives and maybe some cheese. Prepare them in the early morning for a few days in a advance.


----------



## terry123 (May 26, 2022)

katlupe said:


> I keep a variety of cold salads, such as tuna, salmon, chicken and egg or deviled eggs in the refrigerator for cold meals. Add some pickles or olives and maybe some cheese. Prepare them in the early morning for a few days in a advance.


I always have chicken salad and boiled eggs in my fridge for quick lunches or suppers.   I add a slice of cheddar cheese and some crackers.  My sister brought me 3 jars of homemade pickles and they go so well with all of the above.  I have my small Dr. Pepper with it and I am good for the rest of the day!


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 26, 2022)

I'm a devote Hellman's Mayo freak - I often snack on mayo on cold canned asparagus, sliced cucumbers, carrot sticks, etc.  Often, I call it a meal.  When it's really hot, I don't have much of an appetite.  I can also down a quarter cut watermelon with salt added and call it a lunch!


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2022)

I did make a casserole which I can rehear portions in the microwave. This contains elbow macroni, ground beef, mushrooms, spinach, tomato sauce, ricotta and mozzarella - with appropriate seasonings.


----------

